
Why Greedy Stockholders and A $100 Billion IPO Could Hurt Facebook - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/28/ipo-risks/
======
michaelcampbell
I'm amused at the term "greedy" used as a pejorative when referring to
stockholders.

